# Horse "motels" along the I-40??



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm traveling along the I-40 soon from Missouri to California. I'll need to make a few overnight stops with my horse at horse motels near the interstate. I know it's a frequently traveled road, so I was hoping; can anyone recommend any overnight stables along the way?
Thanks


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

If you google horse hotel or travel horse, you will find what you need.


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

Yeah, that's what I've been doing for 5 days, but so many of their websites are no longer active, many only house about 4 horses a night, and many I've seen are far off from the I-40. I just want to know if anyone has experience with any of these places.


mls said:


> If you google horse hotel or travel horse, you will find what you need.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Our farm is listed on several sites. But we are quite far off your route.

http://www.horseandtravel.com/states/overnight_stables_stalls.html


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

This is a good site as well. Be sure to call ahead when doing any road trip with a horse. Horse & Mule Trail Guide USA: Trails, Campgrounds, Overnight in USA There is a map you can just click on the state. You have to scroll down for hotels and overnight places


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Sorry to DP but you might check whatever town you know your going to overnight at if they have a fairgrounds. Our saddle club cares for the horse barn at our city fairgrounds. They have overnight accommodations but don't advertise it. You would have to stay in a motel in town but your horse could have a stall for the night. I'm sure there are many small/average sized towns with fairgrounds along the way. m


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

In Amarillo, the "Big Texan" steakhouse on the east side of town has a "horse hotel". But I don't know how many horses they can accommodate at one time. They advertise roundpen, turnouts, and blacksmith. Past that, I have no idea. You may do what Vida said, check with fairgrounds in the larger towns.


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks for the help, everyone. It's been a long day of "PAGE NOT FOUND"s and "WERE SORRY, THE NUMBER YOU ARE TRYING TO REACH IS NO LONGER IN SERVICE", but at last, I've completed my route and stays. I was able to get a hold of a couple boarding stables. All except for Flagstaff (waiting for them to return my call).


----------

